# Paintball Guns



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i know lots of people play paintball here. so i started this topic. i would like everyone to post pics of thier paint guns and thier favorit thing about it. heres mine...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

fav thing about this gun: it makes brendan (impuse) scared like hell when we go 1 on 1.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Eeeh, moved to the Lounge???









btw: nice gun you got, I guess!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn you guys are getting good at calling my moves....mvoed to lounge.

nice gun though


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

anyone else want to add thier pics? i want to see hydro shutters spyder.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nothing like post whoring marco, what was that - 6 posts in a row!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont know how to put all the pics on 1 page...


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

my impulse


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

and my friend's autococker


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that autococker is travises. he also plays on out tournament team. (notice the freak barrel kitt he got for xmas







)

and brendan you forgot to post your fav thing about the gun.


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

My fav thing about this gun is that it doesnt look that good cus it is jet black but when your playing with that gun and you hit someone once the paint just keeps coming out and they better get out the way cus they got 10 more balls on the way


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

even tho travis doesnt have a user name here i can tell you my favorit thing about travis gun. you cant brendan cause he never lets you use it, na na na boo boo :rasp:

my fav thing about travis autococker is how smooth it shoots and with the blade its harder to short stroke it.... and man can i ever get that thing going....


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

i would say the same thing and marco, did you use it for a full day at badlandz the second tie we went? no!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

but i havnt tryed his freak......

my defiant has autococker threads









haha you cant use the freak kit on your impulse...


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

trav might be selling his cocker, he wants to get an angel


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Marco you say you have no money to get a piraya but look at your $1,000+ paintball gun


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:i got that defiant from gino from champions paintball. gino owns part of zap paintball. and my mom also does catering and she caterd a paintball tournament and gino owed my mom some $ cause more people
came then he told her. so my mom said just give my son a better gun then he has. (spyder compact.lol)
so then gino asked me what i wanted. and i always wanted a defiant... so i was like "DEFIANT!" i said angel first but he said he doenst owe my mom that much $ for an angel... and then hes like defiant it is....

so i got the defiant for free...
















the drop,teardrop,hopper,speedcoller,dye sticky, and the crossfire tank i had to buy.

oh and gino owed my mom $500. so i lucked out!!!

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

NICE


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea i still cant believe it myself after 2 years....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i feel like unstopable when i play with it. i can get it up to around 16 rps. it has semi-auto. 3 shot burts. 6 shot burst,8 shot burst, and fully auto....... i like my defiant cause it looks good even tho i suck...


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

y didnt you get an angel?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

cause he didnt owe my mom enough money to give me an angel.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

to be honest. my defiant will kick the ass of any angel...


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Damn high tech expensive guns! Ok, I admit, Im jealous. Although I only have a modified VM 68, I couldnt be happier with it. It shoots more accurately than anythign else I've ever used, and its got a great feel to it. BTW i used to have a shutter but I sold it to my brother so I could buy my friends VM68. I love the gun. Anyone ever used one?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I have a Tippman 98 Custom w/ Lapco Big Shot 12" barrel. My fav thing about it is that is isn't a pump! My first gun as a pump and it was accurate but so fricken slow.


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

my impulse would own all your lil mechanical guns(as in not electro)


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

brendan i kill you everytime we go one on one. once i get that defiant going at like 16 bps you hide behind the bunker like a baby....


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

yeah but that was when i had nothing on my impulse, now that i got alot of upgrades your gunna be SMOKED


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wait till i get my eclipse blade trigger....














.

then you will see...


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

wait till i get mine


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

brendan get that pic out of your avatar. people might think its you...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Kingman Spyder Shutter (not yet, but its on its way soon)

did have a Diablo spyder Mock (first marker) was going to buy it back from clay but after seeing the shutter and how its nitrogen and co2 ready that is NICE! plus its cheap..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Impulse said:


> and my friend's autococker


is that freak barrel any good?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the freak barrel is the best barrel on the market. it comes with diffretn inserts for the barrel to match the paint that you shoot. i wish i had one for my defiant.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

go in the chatroom marco....

how come i cant find tribal guns anywhere online? did they go out of business or something?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have never heard the word tribal. but il go in the chat room.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i only like spyders when they have loads of upgrades on them. otherwords a spyder is just a spyder...


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

yes tribal went out of business they only made 2 electro guns


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

brendan. i talked drewboOty in getting an e-99. hes going to get an e-99 with nitro,drop,freak barrel







,and i told him to get dye stickys...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Piranha STS G3 powerfeed, rear cocking, ram air system
16" 2002 All-American Barrel
32 Degrees Expansion Chamber (I dont use it any more, I use Nitro now)
Mako Storm Elec trigger frame, 15 shots per sec
Halo B hopper
Shocktech Drop forward
Coming soon custom MP5 sight for barrel, and collapseable stock (in summer)


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

WHOLY F*UCK NATHAN! nice buddy... thats the $hit im talking about man.... i wish i can get a halo but i got the jt system







. i like that piranha tho man. and i see you got a smart parts barrel there... i think smart parts makes the best barrels no doubt.









nathan whats your favorit thing about your marker?


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

marco you got a digi cam? cus i need to take a pic of my gun cus its all supped up now


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea my sister does. thats how i took my pics


----------



## Impulse (Feb 20, 2003)

my digi cam is broken, and BTW nice marker i love the halo b i have a ricochet and i have the shocktech drop and i have an all american barrel too


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

It will be here sometime next week!
Im going to check around before i buy the barrel i found one place that sells the inserts and connections sperately might do that.. since i dont need all those sleeves..Ordering nitrogen (tank) and what not next week.

oh and marco, I got blue!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

F*UCKING RITE DREW!









cant wait till you get it... make it sick and post pics...

im glad your takeing my advice to go with the e-99... i feel like a proshop salesman.









crapfully crapy
Marco


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

marco said:


> F*UCKING RITE DREW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol.... started looking at smart part's gun's had to stop myself i was about 2 second away from hitting checkout with the meteor vision..... just figured i would hook this one up instead..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

smart parts make good gunz too. a couple of people on my paintball team shoot them.









did you see the 2003 shocker...wow...its nice.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

HAHA. I DUNNO BOUT U BOYS BUT I USE REAL GUNS. paintball sucks


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

My favorite thing about my guns is how light it is and how easy it is to field strip, it truely is the easiest gun to take down and clean.

Another great thing is the value you get, all the moving internals are teflon impregnated which highly reduces friction in the gun. This gun is super accurate too.

I just got that hopper and havent used it in a game yet, it is very heavy, they run 6AA batteries, but it kept up at 15 shots/s with no problem or chops at all


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i play paintball cause it gets rid of all my anger towards things. nothing gets rid of your anger like putting 16 rounds in someones back or chest....

btw. there is something wrong with the wiers to the light in my defiant. the power in the wires flow in the board but not out of the board thru the wiers to power the light. and if the light doesnt go on. then the gun doesnt go on or work. im going to bring it back to champions paintball where i got it from to see if they can fix it. and if they cant. then im going to buy an autococker. and throw the defiant in my closet.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I really love paintball too, I am not a military person at all but its amazing at how poor military skills people have, I can rush a fort from the side and they get scared and freeze


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I got a blue spyeder shutter with upgrades and i am going to put on a mako storm electric trigger (turbo baby!)


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice az.







that shutter is going to fly after you get the e-trigger frame...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nathan your gun would look cooler without that crap eagle site $sh*t on it my buddy has one and it doesnt do sh*t.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah I generally dont use it and when I do I dont turn it on, thats why I am gonna make an aluminum clamp on barrel sight for it


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I used to have a spyder elcetro nitro but sold it cause I never used it except to get in trouble shooting people on the street








MAD


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha MAD thats funny.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Nice gun marco. I wish I still played as much as I use to. Use to be on a team and had a tourny gun. I'll see if I can find pics of my ir3. That gun would put the hurt on you


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

i got a shutter its cant put a hurt on much af anything liek you guys got until i get my mako storm trigger frame


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I also have a blue shutter. That's the gun thats collecting dust in my closet.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

just bumping this up for new members


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I loooove paintball, got myself a PMI Piranha VTL G2 when I first started and added on an expansion chamber, demon barrel, and bottom line when I got some cash. Then I went overboard and bought a Tippman 98 Custom sniper rifle mod. Oooo baby does that thing fire far.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Halo B is worth every cent if you have an auto marker, it goes up to 22 shots a second, no ball breaks and only runs when need be, it has a laser sensor to control it so it doesnt run the whole time, and very quite

Halo A or the original is ok, but no where near as good as B, you can upgrade them for $30 I think


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

LOL @ MAD! I was wondering that. Do you guys use your guns to shoot out of moving cars and hit people walking down the sidewalk?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

deeboi said:


> LOL @ MAD! I was wondering that. Do you guys use your guns to shoot out of moving cars and hit people walking down the sidewalk?


 Id love to but they lock you up for that crap these days


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i just got myself a black 2k2 vert cocker with hinge trigger, clear dye stickys, black 32 degreese shark drop, black smart parts tear drop barrel, and 12 volt clear hopper shells to replace my red ones. and i still have my defiant. i will post pics of my cocker soon. its to die for....


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Here's a picture of my Tippman. Sorry about the shizzo quality, but my webcam is the worst. And sorry about the retarded looking guy holding it, I'm tired.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bumping this up for new members


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

and you guys thought u saw the last of this thread.... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

I have a gallery of paintball stuff here but it is not up to date. My favorite is the bone stock Tippmann 98 Custom. I can play all day without breaking any paint while the guys with shutters & spiders are bailing out frequently to clean their barrels or replace a blown o ring.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I just bought a new Tippmann A-5 and I am turning it into a MP5 with sliding stock, should be done in a few weeks


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

up!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

why?


----------

